# "Clotted Blood" dessert topping



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

This sounds like something I could eat by the spoonful.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds delicious!!!!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds disgusting! (Which is in this case meant as a compliment, of course!)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahahahaha YES!!! It is DISGUSTING (looking). I swear. The picture does not do it justice... It looks exactly like blood clots. Guaranteed to have people talking at your dessert table. LOLOLOL It is DELICIOUS!! Spoon it over ice cream or chocolate cake and add some whipped cream it's gorgeous!

Thank you all for your comments!


----------

